# Word of the Day:  Peruse



## Ruthanne (Dec 30, 2020)

*read (something), typically in a thorough or careful way.*
*"he has spent countless hours in libraries perusing art history books and catalogues"*

*examine carefully or at length.*
*"Laura perused a Caravaggio"*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

My mornings are spent perusing new posts on this forum while enjoying my coffee.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 30, 2020)

There are many new things I would like to peruse  this coming year but will probably forget what they are by the end of January.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)

Based upon the definition, I've been using peruse in the wrong manner! I thought it means to read something quickly (ie: skim an article, not read thoroughly).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Based upon the definition, I've been using peruse in the wrong manner! I thought it means to read something quickly (ie: skim an article, not read thoroughly).


As far as I'm concerned, OneEyed, one can quickly peruse, so you are absolutely correct in your use of the word. 

Just because one chooses to peruse quickly, does not mean they aren't paying attention to detail.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As far as I'm concerned, OneEyed, one can quickly peruse, so you are absolutely correct in your use of the word.
> 
> Just because one chooses to peruse quickly, does not mean they aren't paying attention to detail.


Thank you Aunt Marg!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 31, 2020)

After  talking  with dog   trainer, I have to peruse    dog training  books  before I get a new dog.


----------

